# Rooting after taking jelly bean OTA?



## Ryfermadness

OK so I just bought a transformer prime and I took the jelly bean ota. Is there anyway to root it now since I took the update? Can't seem to find anything that works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## craigacgomez

Ryfermadness said:


> OK so I just bought a transformer prime and I took the jelly bean ota. Is there anyway to root it now since I took the update? Can't seem to find anything that works
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


First off... this does not belong in the development section...

Secondly, at the moment, unlocking the bootloader is the only way to get root after upgrading to JB


----------



## wwjoshdew

Ryfermadness said:


> OK so I just bought a transformer prime and I took the jelly bean ota. Is there anyway to root it now since I took the update? Can't seem to find anything that works
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

